# Deck Bridges and Piers made of ABS material



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

For the past year, I have been working with a fella in Tenneesee, building and designing several bridges for my new layout. Scott Lindsay is his name. His company is J&S Railcar(he has a website). He uses ABS plastic for all the components. All parts are notched or keyed together and then glued using regular black plumbing ABS glue. All parts are machined by a large CNC router system. Kits are very easy to assemble and he will custom make anything you desire. He and I have been sending cad drawings back and forth to get the exact fit for my layout including a custom built eight piece deck bridge on a 90 inch radius! Prices are very fair and the shipping has been low because the bridges are broken down into segments to fit small boxes. Great guy to work with.

Paul Burch recommended this man as he had made ABS bridges for Paul over seven years ago. Here are a couple of photos of some of the work we have done so far.










This is one of two of my 24 inch deck bridges. These two will be put together for one 48 inch long deck.










These are the lattice work piers (similar to Lobato Bridge or Cascade Bridge on the Cumbres and Toltec) for the deck bridges. By the way, those are TWO 37 1/2 pound concrete blocks on an 18 inch span deck. All of this is ABS plastic glued and keyed together! These two piers were just samples and the delivered piers will have more detail added.


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Gary, 

Looks VERY nice. Strength looks like it might hold a train. 

How does ABS hold paint? Would grey PVC sheet be any cheaper? Will plastic hold up in heat? The silver paint should help reflect heat. 

Inpressive!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Gary, emailed Scott about doing some bridges for me here: 



Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Gary, emailed Scott about doing some bridges for me here: 










Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg them are some old pics. I sure wish you get the bridge work done as I did the planning of your RR over 4 years ago. Now who is dragging there feet.







Later RJD


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have four truss bridges that have been on the layout for about seven years now. All of them are still in great shape. The newer items that he is doing have more detail than mine,an even better product. All I did was glue mine together and spray with black paint. Nothing since.
If I get a chance tomorrow I will take a couple pictures and post. Two four foot truss bridges end to end.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Can I ask about the cost??? 


Craig


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I just got in the house to see your posts regarding these bridges. Here are a couple of photos of the 48 inch long arch bridges. Again ALL ABS material, all CNC router cut. Notice the separate gusset detail and CNC drilled holes for rivits in each gusset. The arch bridges are $100/bridge. Very strong.



























My Connie sitting on one of four completed arch bridges with Garden Metal Models catwalk in place.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By spincaster on 06 Apr 2012 01:53 PM 
Gary, 

Looks VERY nice. Strength looks like it might hold a train. 

How does ABS hold paint? Would grey PVC sheet be any cheaper? Will plastic hold up in heat? The silver paint should help reflect heat. 

Inpressive! 



These bridges hold paint very well. ABS is stronger than PVC and is better for protection to UV than PVC. The photo above showing my Connie on one of the arch bridges was taken on a 100+ degree day, last October! No problem with heat. That bridge has no flex at all.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 06 Apr 2012 07:14 PM 
Can I ask about the cost??? 


Craig $100 a piece for one of these arch bridges. All parts provided and you just need to buy the ABS black glue and use a "squeeze bottle" like an old kecthup bottle to apply the glue.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06 Apr 2012 02:23 PM 
Thanks Gary, emailed Scott about doing some bridges for me here: 










Greg 
Scott's a great guy to work with. If you e-mailed him, he will probably CALL YOU tomorrow to start working with you! That's just the kind of guy he is.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 07 Apr 2012 12:28 AM 
Posted By bnsfconductor on 06 Apr 2012 07:14 PM 
Can I ask about the cost??? 


Craig $100 a piece for one of these arch bridges. All parts provided and you just need to buy the ABS black glue and use a "squeeze bottle" like an old kecthup bottle to apply the glue.


That sounds like a reasonable price for the bridges. I'll have to keep this in the back of my mind for the future. I almost always used MEK for plastic construction, I wonder how well that wold work for ABS?

Craig


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig,
You asked about cost. Here is the link to his website. I just used the black abs glue from the Home Depot plumbing section. It dries fast so have squares and clamps ready.
http://www.jsrailcar.com/g-gauge.htm


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul, 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Greg, 

What are you talking about I think the gascan spout has that "*******" feel.  

Gary, 
When you get your piers, could you post a pic. I need to get some piers for my deck bridge and have not figured out what I want to do yet.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The first trip on the track was with a piece balanced on a gas can... needed to see if it was even possible... it was a bit scary! 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jake3404 on 07 Apr 2012 11:56 AM 
Greg, 

What are you talking about I think the gascan spout has that "*******" feel.  

Gary, 
When you get your piers, could you post a pic. I need to get some piers for my deck bridge and have not figured out what I want to do yet. 

Jake,

I have already received two piers from Scott as samples of the twenty that i need for my project, They came late on Thursday. I buried my Dad yesterday, so I didn't have the time to do a "quick and dirty" set-up and photos, to post. I'm going to do it today. They are the same ones that are in the weight test photo above. 

Scott told me that each pier contains some thirty plus individual pieces. He is doing the assembly for me and is asking $40 a piece completed! Very fair I believe!








The biggest selling point for me on these piers is zero maintenance. My particular piers are about 17.5 inches tall. It's level in the area I will use them. The whole bridge complex is elevated through a garden area. This is my wife's preference. Should offer great photo opportunities!









I'll get some photos this afternoon and post them as soon as possible.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of two four foot bridges that have been on the layout for almost seven years. 
Almost forgot. The walkways are PVC  strips available from Split Jaw.
 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 
One more overall shot.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Paul, beautiful layout as always! 

Any other words of wisdom, any pitfalls to avoid? 

What's interesting me is that I believe he can make a curved truss bridge and also since it is shipped un-assembled, should be not a kings ransom to to shop. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 Apr 2012 11:13 PM 
Thanks Paul, beautiful layout as always! 

Any other words of wisdom, any pitfalls to avoid? 

What's interesting me is that I believe he can make a curved truss bridge and also since it is shipped un-assembled, should be not a kings ransom to to shop. 

Regards, Greg Greg,

You just have to be prepared as you start a gluing process. Think about 1-2-3 blocks or good square heads and blades for straightness and square 90 degree corners. Plan out how you willing be gluing each piece and in what order, because ABS glue sets fast. I found by using the squeeze bottle, that you have good control of the glue bead. I found I had about 10 seconds or so before it was too late to move something. It's all about planning.









One tip I would have concerning tools. If you don't have one of those "General" deburring tools (with the small swivel blades) used to deburr aluminum, get one. Helps to clean-up some of the "router cut" edges.

I know he can make a curved truss bridge because I was thinking about it at one time. Scott and I threw this idea around a little.

Did he call you yet? He always does to talk over ideas "face to face". NO misunderstandings that way. You will ENJOY working with him. Very sharp mechanically.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Paul,

Noticed your new station in the background of some of the shots. Looks very nice!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I got me a 180 degree or so 5' radius curve bridge a la C&TS to put in...with big (tall) bents. This looks real interesting.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool stuff on that website--thank you for the link. I'll be ordering at least one


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott is a good guy. His main business is the 1.5" stuff in 7.25" and 7.5" gauge.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 08 Apr 2012 01:05 AM 
I got me a 180 degree or so 5' radius curve bridge a la C&TS to put in...with big (tall) bents. This looks real interesting. 
Mike,

This is EXACTLY what I had Scott build for me! NOT 180, but a 90 degree on a 90 inch radius. Eight deck bridges, angled ends to compensate for the radius," roughly" 17.960 inches long (this is a joke)to make exactly eight separate bridges cover the area of the curve. That's the accuracy this man works to. When I received the decks for the curve, I did some double-checking of his angles out on my driveway. Put the bridges together, end to end, then set my pre-bent track (code 250 SV with AMS NG ties. It fit perfectly! Pictures are worth a thousand words!





























Some photos of the 90 inch RADIUS open deck bridge. Note the custom angles. Also shown with GMM catwalks cut for the curve. Ala, Lobato Trestle on the Cumbres and Toltec.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Paul,
Can you give us a better picture of the large building at the bottom of the last picture? It looks interesting. Some of the panels look to be from Colorado Structures. 
Thanks,
Mark

http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

...And while your at it, Paul..... Got any pictures of that station? It looks great. Colorado Model Structures bash??? Thanks. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark and Kevin,
I will get some photos up at some point but in another post. I don't want to divert the subject matter in this one. The structures are both heavy CMS kitbash's.


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

"What are you talking about I think the gascan spout has that "*******" feel."

Agreed, it just needs some duct tape to make it permenant and a little touch up with red primer.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jake3404 on 07 Apr 2012 11:56 AM 
Greg, 

What are you talking about I think the gascan spout has that "*******" feel.  

Gary, 
When you get your piers, could you post a pic. I need to get some piers for my deck bridge and have not figured out what I want to do yet. Jake,

Some pics for you I took this morning. Very temporary set-up! Gives you an idea of what they will look like when installed. The piers are the two prototypes Scott sent last week. The deck is 24 inches long. One of two to make the 48 inch deck. The catwalks are GMM catwalks and ties. The second srtaight deck attaches to the temp deck and then the 90 inch curve with 8 decks, makes the curve at the corner beyond.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Placed an order today with Scott, very nice guy to talk with and he's very precise to get everything correct on your order.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Henson on 10 Apr 2012 08:22 PM 
Placed an order today with Scott, very nice guy to talk with and he's very precise to get everything correct on your order. I'm curious. What did you order?


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Gary, I ordered a 3 ft. Truss and a 4 ft. Arch. I'm redoing my waterfall and stream and needed to replace one bridge and decided to just replace both. Thank you for starting this posting and to Paul for posting the web site. 
While on the phone we came over here and talked about the pictures. Made for a long phone call but a very delightful and educational one.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to hear that Scott treated you well.









He is precise when you make your order. In the past year, I have probably received four or five orders from Scott and every one of them had hundreds of pieces. Neatly packaged and marked and NO missing pieces!







You are going to love that arch bridge. I have fourtogether in one long 16 footer. It is a very graceful looking bridge-very open.

Need pictures when you get your bridges in place.

EDIT: Henson, did you order the gussets with the arch bridge? Really adds detail to the arch.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll be ordering some of these bridges in a few months when I get the track laid out and I know where the bridges will be. They're really beautiful. I do wonder if the abs can bend enough so that we can make some curved bridges? If it's a CNC machine cutting them out I wonder if one side could be stretched 20% or something to help on really long curved bridges too.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Brandon on 11 Apr 2012 12:25 PM 
I'll be ordering some of these bridges in a few months when I get the track laid out and I know where the bridges will be. They're really beautiful. I do wonder if the abs can bend enough so that we can make some curved bridges? If it's a CNC machine cutting them out I wonder if one side could be stretched 20% or something to help on really long curved bridges too. 
Brandon,

When you talk to Scott, let HIM give you the suggestions he has for curved bridges. I had my CAD drawing made for the 90 inch radius, curved open deck bridges. He did his own AutoCad drawing showing how many bridges it would take to complete a 90 degree or quarter circle. When you put them all together and add the catwalks and rail, you never really notice the angled decks. He is very good at what he does. Trust me on this.







AND I'm hard to please.

BTW, ABS is NOT very bendable. On my bridges, he has used various thicknesses of 3/16" to all the way down to .030".


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I am going to talk to him today about a curved truss bridge... at least that's what I think I want! 

Greg


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 11 Apr 2012 11:09 AM 
Good to hear that Scott treated you well.











EDIT: Henson, did you order the gussets with the arch bridge? Really adds detail to the arch.









Yes Gary I did on both.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great!


----------

